# Night Shift



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 18, 2016)

Paper mill at night.View attachment 126239


----------



## tirediron (Aug 18, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## bulldurham (Aug 20, 2016)

Would you pot the color version of this, too?


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 23, 2016)

I am also wondering what it looks like in color. But you did a great job.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 23, 2016)

The picture is nicely converted but there are two issues that strike me.
That white line around the image is really distracting and attracts my eye.
Once the white band is removed, the inevitable center of interest, those towers and the plumes, are way over on the right hand side.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 23, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 23, 2016)

riverrat373 said:


> Paper mill at night.View attachment 126239


Very nice. And I views it while listening to an old Jean Shepard radio show about the steel mills in Indiana!


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 25, 2016)

Well, Mr Traveler, I like to frame my photos. I think it makes them look more complete. Do you hang your photos on the wall without a frame?


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks all for the comments! I lost the original image so I cannot post it in color. I now have a back-up external hard drive!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 25, 2016)

riverrat373 said:


> Well, Mr Traveler, I like to frame my photos. I think it makes them look more complete. Do you hang your photos on the wall without a frame?



This isn't a forum on matting and framing so what I do when hanging pictures is irrelevant.

In this situation, that bright line distracts attention from what I believe is an unbalanced photo.
Why not allow me to cut off the framing and that bright line; this will allow the balance of the image itself to be seen easily?


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh, don't be so testy, Lew!          As a photography forum, questions about matting and framing actually _do_ come up, so it's not irrelevant.    

If the OP allows it, or wants to try it himself, perhaps then we'll see what happens to your perceived issue with balance with the removal of the digital *frame.*


----------



## Tim Tucker (Aug 25, 2016)

riverrat373 said:


> Well, Mr Traveler, I like to frame my photos. I think it makes them look more complete. Do you hang your photos on the wall without a frame?



I would agree. But I wouldn't frame a dark picture in a black frame, but use a broad white border. I do like the white sub-frame but generally make mine much thinner.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 25, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> The picture is nicely converted but there are two issues that strike me.
> That white line around the image is really distracting and attracts my eye.
> Once the white band is removed, the inevitable center of interest, those towers and the plumes, are way over on the right hand side.


I'm going to disagree with you here Lew; I think the picture has good flow and balance, irrespective of the white/black border.   I think the sporadic arrangement of bright lights, and the dimmer smoke plumes which move from left to right all serve to guide the eye of the viewer nicely through the frame. 

I'm not a fan of the border treatment on this image myself, but like many things, it's a deliberate artistic choice on the part of the photographer, and I don't think it hurts the image.


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 25, 2016)

Since my choice of frames seems to be annoying, I have removed the photo!


----------



## Tim Tucker (Aug 25, 2016)

riverrat373 said:


> Since my choice of frames seems to be annoying, I have removed the photo!



Err... One person found it 'distracting'?


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 25, 2016)

OK, I overreacted  somewhat!


----------

